# ultrasonic foggers



## bjdwa (Nov 26, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has any input on using an ultrasonic fogger directly in a water space accessible to frogs. I would definitely restrict access to the fogger itself by using an inverted aquatic plant pot (with all the slots and holes), but I'm curious to know if anyone knows of any deleterious effects on frogs due to fogger proximity. Thanks, Ben


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

its fine as long as the frogs cant touch the stream of water that comes out of it.


----------



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

They are fine for about a month, then they won't work. Those things are horribly constructed and are bad IMO for any tank. The water gets too hot, the stream is obviously bad. Why not use a ultrasonic humidifier that you plumb in? Its simple to do and a hell of a lot easier and reliable/safer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

Ive had mine for a little over a year and it is fine. Mine is used in a false bottom so it hasnt heated up the water at all. And how would it heat up the water anyway?


----------



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

I guess your lucky....

I used mine in rubbermaid containers, and it always heated the water. It would get fairly warm.

Those stupid things always broke, within weeks never fail. Went through 4 of them in 6 months. It was either the transformer, literally melting (no thats not a fire hazard) or the disc just falling apart. I used ro water, nothing wrong, those things just suck. Everyone I have talked to, I guess except you now, has had similar experiences in them just breaking. In my opinion there is just about no worse way to waste your money, especially when a cool mist humidifier to plumb in is way cheaper and a million times more reliable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

wow, that really bites. But i still dont understand how it would heat up the water, considering that to my understanding, all it does is break down the water molecules with a super high sound wave(ultrasonic) which turns it into a mist.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I don't know how or why, but it does heat up the water. Maybe whatever "motor" makes the noise heats the water? My site has a how-to on how to plumb an ultrasonic humidifier and a link to where you can buy them on Ebay.


----------



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

Same with me, don't know how or why just does. I don't really want to figure out why as I will never use one of those things again.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you think about it, there are mechanical vibrations that are used to create the mist in addition to using the body of water to cool the motor. Both of these create heat in the tank. In small tanks you run the risk of cooking the frogs. 

IF they are placed in hard water the buildup of salts on the rubber can decrease the life of the fogger. Anymore I use ultrasonic or cool mist humidifiers and just fill them with RO or DI water to maximize lifespan of the humidifier. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

If u use it in water that the frogs have contact with it has to be a very large resevouir or it will literally cook the frogs cuz it ets really hot and dont even think about ouching the jet that comes out. It REALLY HURTS, believe me i know from experience 8) .


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Well the jet may hurt a little (some compare it to an electroc shock or a burn), but this is because the tiny water particles that are being created are actually being pushed into or under your skin. 
And there is a warning on the box that says not to touch the stream of water that comes out :wink: .
My ultrasonic humidifier from exo terra was used in the water reservoir of a 46 gallon bowfront with a false bottom, so there was alot of water to heat up, maybe that is why it didnt happen. I also only use RO water for my animals.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

How much water would be lost using an ultrasonic fogger. I mean, does all the water which is "vaporized" into fog make its way back into the original reservoir?


----------



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

that entirely depends on how you have it set up. If you had the fogger in a false bottom and had 0 evaporation/air circulation then yes it would all make it back in. This is far from ideal, so realistically no it will not make it all back in.
If you were to plumb in a cool mist himidifier then you will be closer to even. Create decent air circulation, you will likely lose about the same about of water to evaporation as you put in via the humidifier.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

I use external ultrasonic humidifiers and pipe into my tanks. It uses a fan to push the mist. This moist air is usually a bit cooler then the tank air, thus as it pushes the moisten air into the tank from the top, it falls to the bottom of the tank and spreads out. This layers upward replacing the warmer air which rises ahead of it. When the mist spills out of the top (no tank is air tight) I know I have replaced the volume of the original with a complete air change.

This in itself, IMO, makes the ultrasonic humidifier a good accessory even if one uses a rain maker system.

Even if there is no water in the humidifier reservior, the fan can be used to move air alone with no harm to the unit. This gives the ultrasonic humidifier a 2 in 1 tool for the price. It can be used instead of computer fans if one were to choose to do so. Everything is in place already.


----------

